
Clever techniques to make jumping feel better in platformer games - detaro
https://twitter.com/DavesInHisPants/status/1281189581161988098
======
abraxas
Great info for those of us who enjoy working on platformers. That's said I
still have a lot of fondness for the unforgiving 80s style game mechanics
where the jump and the approach has to be timed just so. Miner Willy series
games being the prime example.

